# Are LOEWE worth it or same as LV, GUCCI, PRADA?



## LV-PRADAfanatic

hey all. i just saw the PERFECT bag for me BUT i never heard of LOEWE till today... so i have few questions:

1. is the price worth it for something that is not as popular as LV, PRADA, GUCCI?

2. where does it stand in branding  e.g upscale or midscale?

3. does it have resale value?


----------



## tejava

Loewe is a high scale Spanish brand.  I personally prefer it over Prada or Gucci because it is classy and low-profile.  I think they are also famous for their quality.  I always think everything is worth it if you really like it, regardless of brand.


----------



## LV&Lexus07

LOEWE is an upscale Spanish luxury clothing and accessories brand owned by the LVMH Group.


----------



## dcblam

Indeed - it IS a upscale/luxury brand that is much bigger in Europe AND esp. Asia.
IMO - Loewe leather bags are by far superior to Prada.   

IF you are brand conscious and think that it adds value to a bag - than I would suggest that you steer away from the purchase.
IF you love the bag and don't care about brand/name recognition for the vast majority out there - than by all means - buy the beauty!

Resale?  Hmmm.....you may not get as much $ for it since the vast majority of folks out there have never heard of the brand.

Only buy the bag IF you love it and don't expect to sell it for an outstanding price.

Good luck!





LV-PRADAfanatic said:


> hey all. i just saw the PERFECT bag for me BUT i never heard of LOEWE till today... so i have few questions:
> 
> 1. is the price worth it for something that is not as popular as LV, PRADA, GUCCI?
> 
> 2. where does it stand in branding e.g upscale or midscale?
> 
> 3. does it have resale value?


----------



## uwhuskygirl

The leather is soft, amazing and TDF. They made quality, beautiful and understated bags. So, if it's recognition you're going for, this probably isn't the brand for you, since most people don't know it.


----------



## TammyD

Loewe is very popular in Asia, especially Japan (a very quality-discerning crowd). Their bags are well-made, very fine and yet discrete. I would buy Loewe over Prada and Gucci anyday.


----------



## serena11

Loewe is a solid brand. My only concern about resale is this: I have several Tod's bags and they are great bags but because this brand is not as hot as LV or Gucci, I have had trouble reselling them or if there is interest, the price is very low. has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## shoulderache

I think their bags are AWESOME!  They don't look like the stuff from any other designer and honestly, I think that their star is on the rise again.  Didn't they just get a new creative director?


----------



## Lululovebags

i am attracted to some of the bags by Loewe numerous times,but have yet to buy any..but it is not as popular as LV, Prada and Gucci..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Lululovebags said:


> i am attracted to some of the bags by Loewe numerous times,but have yet to buy any..but it is not as popular as LV, Prada and Gucci..



thxs all for yr feedback.... its a tough decision..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

shoulderache said:


> I think their bags are AWESOME!  They don't look like the stuff from any other designer and honestly, I think that their star is on the rise again.  Didn't they just get a new creative director?



yes they did..


----------



## Bitten

Loewe are a little like BV or Valextra - classic under-the-radar stealth wealth.


----------



## Elara

Loewe bags are GORGEOUS- I've been drooling on the Nappa Aire bags for a while now- I wish there were US retailers, as the only option has been Ebay, which I don't trust .


----------



## yoguina100

Loewe is great !!! Popular in Europe


----------



## andee

I think it is pronounced Lo- vay. The head design guy from Mulberry has moved there and I expect to see more of these beauties .


----------



## irishlass1029

So, should I look for this brand in Europe next week?  What's the price range?

<goingtogoogle>


----------



## RGM

It's Lo-we-ve.  It's actually a German name.  The founder was a German immigrant, and he founded it in Madrid in 1846.  If you haven't felt the Nappa that Loewe uses, you're missing out.  It's seriously the softest leather I have had the fortune of touching. Hehe.  If you're in it for the quality and you like the design of Loewe products, go for it!  But it's not as well known (but in Japan, that brand is seriously one of the cult brands) in the US as compared to Europe and Asia - so resale value would not be as good as some other brands.


----------



## heather123

serena11 said:


> Loewe is a solid brand. My only concern about resale is this: I have several Tod's bags and they are great bags but because this brand is not as hot as LV or Gucci, I have had trouble reselling them or if there is interest, the price is very low. has anyone else noticed this?


 

I've noticed this on eBay. Tod's bags seem to go for very low prices, often under £100 on eBay UK. I've often felt like buying one, but haven't so far.


----------



## rufinu

It's been 13 years , not sure if you're still struggling with the decision. Get Loewe and resell to Asia/Europe in the future. It's clear that China will become the biggest luxury audience. I just invested in a Gate tote it's absolutely gorgeous beautiful to touch. I probably won't sell in my lifetime it'd pass on as legacy. Gucci does not resell high even in China you may get 50% or less. LV may maintain value but quality is so so. Hermes is a good bet on both quality and value. I am aiming at Delvaux not sure if it'd be rising star...


----------

